# How would you make a captain cold costume



## blood manor nightmares (May 11, 2010)

I need help how would I go about making a captain cold costume? where would I start and what would I need any and all help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## blood manor nightmares (May 11, 2010)

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...zilla:en-US:official&gbv=2&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## blood manor nightmares (May 11, 2010)

http://www.rapsheet.co.uk/Images/Characters/CaptainCold.jpg


----------



## blood manor nightmares (May 11, 2010)

http://www.rapsheet.co.uk/Images/Characters/CaptainCold.jpg


----------

